
Polar watches/sportbands Python API - rsc-dev
https://github.com/rsc-dev/loophole
======
herbst
Does that work on linux or does it depend on the windows polar driver? (The
reason i don't have such a watch yet is exactly that)

~~~
rsc-dev
This works on both Windows and Linux (tested).

~~~
oever
That is nice to hear. Is there a model that measures heart rate from the
wrist? The chest bands are cumbersome.

~~~
andrem
OT but there was no other way to contact you. Try a Scosche Rhythm + for
workout heartbeat measurement. Works without flaw on Polar devices without the
use of a cheststrap.

------
jrowley
Here's an old project I found for the v800 but that has worked great for my
m400.
[https://github.com/profanum429/v800_downloader](https://github.com/profanum429/v800_downloader)

It will download recordings via usb and convert them to tcx automatically :)

It's saved the day numerous times for me when polar's sync app was acting
buggy - saying it uploaded a run but not completely uploading it.

They don't give you binary's but I was able to compile it fine on my mac.

------
phatbyte
I just received my Polar A360 from UPS...came to HN and saw this post. Mind
blown. Thanks for sharing this ;)

~~~
BattyMilk
Got my GF an M400 for her birthday that arrived yesterday. Looks like she'll
be having a crappy birthday!

------
devy
Here was a little write-up for the code:
[http://rm2084.blogspot.com/2015/11/hacking-polar-
loop.html](http://rm2084.blogspot.com/2015/11/hacking-polar-loop.html)

------
hangonhn
This is awesome! I've been using a Polar RS800CX for almost a decade. I keep a
VM running Windows just so I can use the sync software.

Thanks so much!

------
aembleton
If you have a Crane GPS watch from Aldi then I can recommend this project [1].
It lets you easily download the TCX files and can be run from the command
line.

1\.
[https://github.com/mru00/crane_gps_watch](https://github.com/mru00/crane_gps_watch)

------
bgaluszka
I own V800, can't wait to test it!

~~~
toadi
I have a v800 and v650 and m400 will test it on all ;)

